# Usrt is back !!!!!



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

What's up, everyone?, I'm Justin -USRT's latest staff addition. I am new to the company, but certainly not new to the scene. Scott has been too busy to lead in this forum for the past year and a half. But now, we're back to lead with this technology yet again. You will still have access to Scott's guru-like wisdoms, but it will be me who you deal with on a day to day basis.

So shoot me an email,or pm, and don't forget to join us on Facebook: www.facebook.com/usrallyteam.

USRT is here to CONSULT with you and not just sell parts. So, pick my brain. I'll take you to where you need to BE. :beer:


----------



## BLSport (Dec 24, 2005)

Welcome aboard Justin, and welcome back USRT! :beer:


----------



## Malant (Aug 30, 2004)

Welcome aboard Justin :thumbup:

I will be installing my snow perf stage III kit soon and I am sure I will have a few questions on getting everything perfect.

:thumbup::thumbup: for USRT, Scott knows watermeth better than anyone I have spoke to by a long shot, if Scott hired you I am sure you are pretty well versed as well :wave:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Malant said:


> Welcome aboard Justin :thumbup:
> 
> I will be installing my snow perf stage III kit soon and I am sure I will have a few questions on getting everything perfect.
> 
> :thumbup::thumbup: for USRT, Scott knows watermeth better than anyone I have spoke to by a long shot, if Scott hired you I am sure you are pretty well versed as well :wave:



Great to be here!! sounds good, let me know if you have any questions that I can help you with.


----------



## scott66 (Jul 5, 2003)

Well, I would have to say that its about time...welcome back!


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

I will be spending some of the day today reading through some threads and answering any technical question that you may have. Don't hesitate to engage me either.

:beer:


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

sent you a PM.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Krieger said:


> sent you a PM.


you have pm :beer:


----------



## k3v0 (May 13, 2011)

i have good timing! i just found out about USRT looking for info on tuning in the philly/south jersey area and then i searched here... and voila


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

k3v0 said:


> i have good timing! i just found out about USRT looking for info on tuning in the philly/south jersey area and then i searched here... and voila


yes we are here. u have pm


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 1, 2011)

Let me know how USRT can help you.


----------



## onevrsix (May 27, 2010)

:wave:


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

*OK so I've got a question!*

1.8t E05B turbo with APR stage 2+ software (all supporting mods) running 91oct program, and BKR7E gapped to .026 

I purchased a Labonte kit from you guys a while ago, runs off my MAF. dual nozzle one before the TB, one in the TB plate (first nozzle is 100cc, second is 60cc, the two smallest available). i'm running 50/50 water/meth mixture, and my pump is at the minimum pump setting (150psi i believe) system turns on at about 5psi and is set to max out at just shy of the 5.0V setting on the controller. 

Why am I constantly quenching at 1/2-3/4 throttle? its either I baby it to get up to speed, or I have to put the pedal to the floor. 

 Also, I'm still pulling TONS of timing! 6-9 varying across all cylinders. I haven't even advanced my timing in unisettings.


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

that water is being injected directly before the cylinders and not really cooling much of the intake air as much as it is steam cleaning the cylinders.

Id say move the nozzles further away from the TB to allow more of the mix to spread out and not be a potential wall of water when it hits your manifold.

also, pull the nozzles and make sure they are actually atomizing properly and not just spraying straight streams.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

UCSBSHAWN said:


> I purchased a Labonte kit from you guys a while ago, runs off my MAF. dual nozzle one before the TB, one in the TB plate (first nozzle is 100cc, second is 60cc, the two smallest available). i'm running 50/50 water/meth mixture, and my pump is at the minimum pump setting (150psi i believe) system turns on at about 5psi and is set to max out at just shy of the 5.0V setting on the controller.


That 5psi trigger point is a bit early. Are you actually seeing timing pull at this point without any spray? How did you go about the tuning process? Did you log your timing with a VAG Com or other ECU tool? If not, how did you pick your trigger and max points?



> Why am I constantly quenching at 1/2-3/4 throttle? its either I baby it to get up to speed, or I have to put the pedal to the floor.


Where exactly is the nozzle placed between the TB and the IC? You say that it is before the throttle but haven't clarified if it is directly after the IC or right in front of the throttle plate. Also, how long is your intake pipe (measured from IC discharge to TB).



> Also, I'm still pulling TONS of timing! 6-9 varying across all cylinders. I haven't even advanced my timing in unisettings.


Are you SURE that the nozzles aren't installed backwards? Is the larger 100cc nozzle mounted after the IC and the smaller 60cc in the TB plate?



> also, pull the nozzles and make sure they are actually atomizing properly and not just spraying straight streams.


*Great* advice from Dr. Krieger. DO this and then report back.


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> That 5psi trigger point is a bit early. Are you actually seeing timing pull at this point without any spray? How did you go about the tuning process? Did you log your timing with a VAG Com or other ECU tool? If not, how did you pick your trigger and max points?
> 
> Where exactly is the nozzle placed between the TB and the IC? You say that it is before the throttle but haven't clarified if it is directly after the IC or right in front of the throttle plate. Also, how long is your intake pipe (measured from IC discharge to TB).
> 
> ...


Timing pull starts at 5psi, I did all my logging via VAG COM, I have installed water/meth systems and tuned them on a few GT30 1.8Ts so I'm not going into this blind.

Nozzle is placed right after the IC, maybe 16 inches from the throttle plate. The nozzles are atomizing just fine, and are installed correctly, with the smaller 60cc in the TB plate. 

Something I've been noticing is my AIT has been hovering around 120-140 deg F lately (its HOT HERE) and when I punch it, I can feel the HUGE SURGE of power when the meth starts spraying, (5psi) temps drop 30-50 degrees F. I turned the initial start point down and the surge isn't as dramatic, but smoother and acceleration has improved.(about 3-4psi) I also changed the full setting to as high as it goes and my part throttle quenching has almost disappeared. Still pulling timing though, I've also tried new plugs and different coil packs. I had some old R's, then the new ones that just came out, and also MKVI coils. Same timing pull with all of them.

Edit: Max boost is about 25psi, and it will stick at 17 through redline


----------



## Krieger (May 5, 2009)

I'm wondering if maybe your MAF isnt reading 100% and perhaps your spraying a but too much for what is really flowing in? I know my MAF sensor has read WAY off with any aftermarket intake ive ever owned and has caused my LTFT to be off from anywhere from 15-like 25% or more.

btw, where do you live that your IATs are that high? In FL, mid summer, crappy stock exhaust I rarely hit into the 130s after a super hard run and then idling.


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

Krieger said:


> I'm wondering if maybe your MAF isnt reading 100% and perhaps your spraying a but too much for what is really flowing in? I know my MAF sensor has read WAY off with any aftermarket intake ive ever owned and has caused my LTFT to be off from anywhere from 15-like 25% or more.
> 
> btw, where do you live that your IATs are that high? In FL, mid summer, crappy stock exhaust I rarely hit into the 130s after a super hard run and then idling.


I'm starting to think my MAF might be the cause. 
It was 110 deg F the other day, so sitting in traffic on the freeway my IATs get VERY high.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

UCSBSHAWN said:


> Timing pull starts at 5psi


This here makes me suspicious. There's no reason that you should be pulling timing at such a low engine load. Something aside from the water/meth set up is off methinks...



> Nozzle is placed right after the IC, maybe 16 inches from the throttle plate. The nozzles are atomizing just fine, and are installed correctly, with the smaller 60cc in the TB plate.


ALL GOOD.




> I can feel the HUGE SURGE of power when the meth starts spraying, (5psi) temps drop 30-50 degrees F. I turned the initial start point down and the surge isn't as dramatic, but smoother and acceleration has improved.(about 3-4psi)


Now I'm REALLY alarmed. You've got timing pull at 3 - 4 psi boost pressure? This absolutely should NOT be. What octane fuel are you using? Do you experience this issue when it is significantly cooler outside?



> I also changed the full setting to as high as it goes and my part throttle quenching has almost disappeared.


What mix of water and methanol are you running now? It sounds like a wee bit more methanol could be a good thing for you. It's certainly worth trying. We'll be able to infer more about what's going on after we know how the ratio affects performance. Also... are you SURE that you're not pegging the MAF sensor at WOT? Does it hit 5V before full boost is reached? Finally, what is your software's base timing setting? Have you changed it at all from there? If so, what has the effect been?


----------



## UCSBSHAWN (Oct 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> This here makes me suspicious. There's no reason that you should be pulling timing at such a low engine load. Something aside from the water/meth set up is off methinks...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm running APR with 91 octane, when its cool outside i get almost NO timing pull and the car pulls like an ANIMAL. I'm using a 50/50 blend of methanol/distilled water. I started with a 30/70, and every time I increased the meth the car seemed to like it more, so I now use 50/50.
I don't know what measuring block is used to see what voltage the MAF is putting out. just the g/s.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2005)

UCSBSHAWN said:


> I started with a 30/70, and every time I increased the meth the car seemed to like it more, so I now use 50/50.


Keep in mind that water cools more than methanol and is also a superior octane booster/detonation suppressor. Methanol evaporates faster, however. If you're seeing timing pull at as low as 3, 4, or 5psi... you'd benefit from more water. Just the same, it makes NO sense that you're getting pull at such a low boost level. Or, ARE you? Where *exactly* are you seeing this pull and how much do you get? What's your timing looking like at the maximum torque point?



UCSBSHAWN said:


> I don't know what measuring block is used to see what voltage the MAF is putting out. just the g/s.


Measure the voltage directly from your MAF. It'll range between 0 and 5V.


----------

